
Facebook Applications See Success On the New Platform - ajbatac
http://staynalive.com/articles/2008/09/25/facebook-applications-see-success-on-the-new-facebook-platform/
======
gabrielleydon
HUH???? This guy points to a app that is tricking people to send invites as an
example of an app that is growing under the new redesign? Newsflash! tricking
people to send invites will result in massive growth under ANY design.

Besides, I call bullshit on redesign being at fault for the app fallout. The
real culprit is the ban on incentivized invites.

